# Looking for Yellow and Amano Shrimp!



## Blacktide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi~
I am looking for Amano Shrimp and Yellow shrimp for my 15 gallon cold water aquarium that houses goldfish and black moor.
Any suggestions???
thanks


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

i;m not sure if that would be a good idea unless you're trying to provide some expensive food :/


----------



## Blacktide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi~
Thanks for the suggestion. I am planning to move the fish to another big tank and have the ghost shrimps move in with them. Use the 15 gal tank for these...
is this ok?


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

15 gal tank for just shrimp? sounds like it would be fine to me


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ghost shrimp will attack smaller shrimp.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

TAB he said hes moving the ghost shrimps out with the goldfish.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

you'll also need a heater unless your tank's temp is stable in the 70's


----------



## Blacktide (Aug 19, 2009)

is there any i could find for buying? cheap probably...as i am a beginner....


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

walmart/craigslist usually have things for cheap


----------



## Blacktide (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------

